# Accents revisited



## Tam

Ah, si', anche in inglese, ma sono una ragazza un po' strana...

Ho un'altra domanda...   la faro'  in inglese perche' non so qualsiasi parole di computer in italiano! 

How do you get accents on this forum?  Evey time I try to use my alt commands it won't let me!


----------



## Jana337

Tam said:
			
		

> How do you get accents on this forum?  Evey time I try to use my alt commands it won't let me!


Look at the Tips and links sticky. Do not forget to enable the numeric keyboard if you are a laptop user. We've had threads about it in CS.

Jana


----------



## Tam

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Look at the Tips and links sticky. Do not forget to enable the numeric keyboard if you are a laptop user. We've had threads about it in CS.
> 
> Jana



Ah, grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Tam said:
			
		

> Ah, si', anche in inglese, ma sono una ragazza un po' strana...
> Ho un'altra domanda... la faro' in inglese perche' non conosco nessuna parola riferita al computer in italiano!
> How do you get accents on this forum? Every time I try to use my alt commands it won't let me!


Sei riuscita a risolvere?


----------



## Tam

Necsus said:
			
		

> Sei riuscita a risolvere?



Purtruppo, no 

Each time I hit "alt" to do the accent codes the way I always do, it takes me back to the forum home page.


----------



## Jana337

Tam said:
			
		

> Purtruppo, no
> 
> Each time I hit "alt" to do the accent codes the way I always do, it takes me back to the forum home page.


You have to press the Fn key as well (on a laptop). Please let's not hijack this discussion. There's enough space for such requests in Comments and Suggestions (and you could use the search function to look up old threads about accents). 

Jana


----------



## Necsus

Colpa mia! Avevo lasciato io la domanda nel post(o) sbagliato...


----------



## Tam

Jana337 said:
			
		

> You have to press the Fn key as well (on a laptop). Please let's not hijack this discussion. There's enough space for such requests in Comments and Suggestions (and you could use the search function to look up old threads about accents).
> 
> Jana



Mi dispiace!  

I didn't know about the search function


----------

